
Analyzing #first7jobs tweets with MonkeyLearn and R - feconroses
https://blog.monkeylearn.com/analyzing-first7jobs-tweets-monkeylearn-r/
======
feconroses
Thanks Maëlle Salmon for this awesome analysis!

